# Über 1000 Sonderangebote bis zu 60% Rabatt ;-)



## Koederwahnsinn (9. April 2022)

*Wir haben über 1000 Sonderangebote bis zu 60% Rabatt warten auf euch , und nur so lange der Vorrat reicht ;-)*






Eine schönes hoffentlich fischreiches Wochenende ;-)​
*Für alle Ruten im Laden gilt 20% Rabatt bis Ende April ( ausgenommen schon Reduzierte Ruten )

Alle Info`s zum Angelladen *
Impressum​

*Koederwahnsinn.de*

*Adresse und Kontakt*

*Plauener Str. 163 - 165, GSG Hof, Haus B*

*13053 Berlin
info@koederwahnsinn.de*

*Tel. 030 609 22 666  !!! Mo,Di,Do,Fr. 11-17.00 Uhr Mi. 10-12 Uhr*

*Öffnungzeiten Ladengeschäft  Mo, Do , Fr, 10-18.00 Uhr , Di 10-18 Uhr , Mi 10-12 Uhr,Sa. 10-12.30 Uhr nur der 1. und 2 Samstag im Monat*


----------

